# [MS SQL] Windows Authentifizierung lässt sich nicht einrichten



## Frankdfe (22. September 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe einen MS SQL-Server und möchte nun einen Benutzer einrichten, der sich mit der "Windows Authentifizierung" anmelden darf. Ich gebe in osql folgenden Befehl ein (als User sa):
	
	
	



```
sp_grantlogin 'Rechnername\Benutzer'
```
 und erhalte die Fehlermeldung:
	
	
	



```
[Microsoft][ODBC SQL Server Driver][SQL Server]Windows NT user or group 'Rechnername\Benutzer' not found. Check the name again.
```
Falls ich das selbe mit einem lokalen Account versucht, funktioniert das auch. Woran könnte das liegen? Muss ich den "entfernten" Windows-Rechner evtl. irgendwie vorbereiten? Der "Benutzer" auf dem (XP-)Rechner "Rechnername" ist vorhanden. Grafische Administrationstools kann ich nicht einsetzen, da ich MSDE, also die abgespeckte SQL-Server-Version verwende.

Gruß

Frankdfe


----------

